# Someone strips at the table. How do you handle it?



## Driddle (Aug 3, 2005)

It became a challenge between players who had been drinking a few alcoholic beverages at the table: Would the next character roll successfully to hit a certain DC? Side bets were made for the combat scenario, first a few quarters, then a buck or two, and then someone pushed the envelope and offered his shirt. Before I know it, I've lost control of the game and we're playing "Strip D&D." 

One of the guys had slipped off his final undergarment below table level -- nothing to see. Others were in various stages of undress.  A female player, down to her bra and panties and socks, bet it all on a critical strike with her PC's longsword against an orc chieftain. She made the roll just before the second female at the table shamed us all into taking a re-clothing break. 

My question: Should I have given the orc a +5 ring of protection?


----------



## Henry (Aug 3, 2005)

YOU......


...need your own comedy club. 

I say bet it all on the orc chieftain and let it ride.


----------



## Driddle (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey! Why'd this get shunted to another forum area? It REALLY happened! Honest-to-Loki it did!

And I've got the panty trophy to prove it. (Sadly, the panties were previously worn by a guy nicknamed "Stubby," but still...)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 3, 2005)

Waitjustadarnminnit....

Weren't you the guy talking about having tshirts that designated what each player's role in the party was?  And now you're gamin' nekkid?  What next, body paint to designate the roles of the party?


----------



## Rel (Aug 3, 2005)

Driddle, with all due respect, I think you're slipping a bit.  Either that or you think that the population of ENWorld is getting more gullible.


----------



## Driddle (Aug 3, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Driddle, with all due respect, I think you're slipping a bit.  Either that or you think that the population of ENWorld is getting more gullible.




What, a guy can't enjoy chocolate _AND_ strawberry ice cream? I'm a guy of varying tastes -- sometimes being silly is just fun for fun's sake. And I don't remember a "consistency" clause in our business contract, Rel.

Now shut up, undress and roll the dice...


----------



## Rel (Aug 3, 2005)

Driddle said:
			
		

> Now shut up, undress and roll the dice...




That's not in the contract either. 

Besides, I get this enough from my wife already!


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 3, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> That's not in the contract either.
> 
> Besides, I get this enough from my wife already!




So you do roll for p ... don't think I'll go there.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 3, 2005)

Do you play in DaveStebbin's group?


----------



## Xath (Aug 3, 2005)

Driddle said:
			
		

> It became a challenge between players who had been drinking a few alcoholic beverages at the table: Would the next character roll successfully to hit a certain DC? Side bets were made for the combat scenario, first a few quarters, then a buck or two, and then someone pushed the envelope and offered his shirt. Before I know it, I've lost control of the game and we're playing "Strip D&D."
> 
> One of the guys had slipped off his final undergarment below table level -- nothing to see. Others were in various stages of undress.  A female player, down to her bra and panties and socks, bet it all on a critical strike with her PC's longsword against an orc chieftain. She made the roll just before the second female at the table shamed us all into taking a re-clothing break.
> 
> My question: Should I have given the orc a +5 ring of protection?





Somehow when I was reading this, I heard the whole thing in Dan Rather's voice.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 3, 2005)

As if my group's eyes don't all already lock onto the token female player every session anyway! If we adopted such a scheme, we would never look away; not only would the rewards of staring at her be even greater but the consequences of not doing so would be unimagineably dire.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Aug 3, 2005)

Driddle said:
			
		

> *Someone strips at the table. How do you handle it?*



Singles -- generally stuffed in a G-string or garter.  $20 for a lap dance.

You kids be nice.  And if you can't . . . be creative!   

Warrior Poet


----------



## Driddle (Aug 3, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Somehow when I was reading this, I heard the whole thing in Dan Rather's voice.




And as I was reading your reply, I imagined Dan Rather as the GM, stripping down as well.


----------



## Rel (Aug 3, 2005)

Driddle said:
			
		

> And as I was reading your reply, I imagined Dan Rather as the GM, stripping down as well.




For the love of God, why can't you people just imagine gaming with Anna Nicole Smith like normal folks?!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 3, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> For the love of God, why can't you people just imagine gaming with Anna Nicole Smith like normal folks?!



 ... there is NOTHING NORMAL about Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## Laurel (Aug 3, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> For the love of God, why can't you people just imagine gaming with Anna Nicole Smith like normal folks?!



Angelina Jolie, I would think is a better choice... Anna Nicole is only eye candy... Angelina could be a cool player too


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Aug 3, 2005)

Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> Singles -- generally stuffed in a G-string or garter. $20 for a lap dance.




You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 3, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Somehow when I was reading this, I heard the whole thing in Dan Rather's voice.



At least you didn't see Dan Rather's semi-clothed body in your mind's eye...


----------



## fusangite (Aug 3, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> For the love of God, why can't you people just imagine gaming with Anna Nicole Smith like normal folks?!



So now it's *celebrity* strip D&D!? Now my mind's eye is much calmed. Now, I can comfortably imagine an all-female elf party played entirely by real life female elves. Gratifying as the image is, however, I can't quite imagine Jennifer Love Hewitt keeping track of flanking and attacks of opportunity. But I know she'd do a better job than the obese coked-out subnormal psychotic you're visualizing, Rel.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Aug 3, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> ... there is NOTHING NORMAL about Anna Nicole Smith.



Silicon is a perfectly normal, naturally occuring element.  No. 14 on the periodic table, atomic weight of 28.0855.

Maybe she's no longer a carbon-based lifeform.  Hmmm . . .  

Warrior Poet


----------



## Warrior Poet (Aug 3, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Jennifer Love Hewitt keeping track of flanking and attacks of opportunity



Is that what the kids are calling it these days?    

Warrior Poet


----------



## Rel (Aug 3, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Angelina Jolie, I would think is a better choice... Anna Nicole is only eye candy... Angelina could be a cool player too




Well Anna Nicole wasn't a totally terrible GM but did seem to have trouble with the Initiative Order.


----------



## Rel (Aug 3, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> I can't quite imagine Jennifer Love Hewitt keeping track of flanking and attacks of opportunity. But I know she'd do a better job than the obese coked-out subnormal psychotic you're visualizing, Rel.




Anna Nicole isn't so fat anymore.  And she's still hotter than Larry King, I don't care what you say.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 3, 2005)

Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> Silicon is a perfectly normal, naturally occuring element.  No. 14 on the periodic table, atomic weight of 28.0855.
> 
> Maybe she's no longer a carbon-based lifeform.  Hmmm . . .
> 
> Warrior Poet



 I think she's a cylon.

... wait ... that's a television show and not real life.

*smacks head*  I need to stop blurring the lines between fantasy and reality!!

... but wouldn't it be terrifying if she *was* a cylon?!  Hundreds of Anna Nicoles all running around trying to wipe out the human race.  *shudders*


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

If someone stripped at my table, I would *finally* have an excuse to use that disco ball I had installed!


----------



## fusangite (Aug 3, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think she's a cylon.
> 
> ... wait ... that's a television show and not real life.
> 
> ...



Actually, if you think about it, that's kind of happening anyway. No cylons required.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> If someone stripped at my table, I would *finally* have an excuse to use that disco ball I had installed!



 *cues ABBA*

(See that girl, watch that scene...)


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 3, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Angelina Jolie, I would think is a better choice... Anna Nicole is only eye candy... Angelina could be a cool player too




No doubt...


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 3, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Gratifying as the image is, however, I can't quite imagine Jennifer Love Hewitt keeping track of flanking and attacks of opportunity.



So, you've got JL-H naked in your imagination and the best you can do is to try and have her keeping track of flanking and attacks of opportunity?  See, in my game, her character is trying to penetrate the king's security by seducing every. single. guard on the way in.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *cues ABBA*
> 
> (Let's daaance, the last daaance...)




Queen_Dopplepopolis: The original Dancing Queen.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Queen_Dopplepopolis: The original Dancing Queen.



 Oh!  That's a title I'm happy to accept!  

*puts on her favorite halter top*  I was born to be a Disco Queen... alas... I was born too late.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 3, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *cues ABBA*
> 
> (Let's daaance, the last daaance...)





That wasn't ABBA. That was Donna Summer,


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Oh!  That's a title I'm happy to accept!
> 
> *puts on her favorite halter top*  I was born to be a Disco Queen... alas... I was born too late.




I don't know what's scarier: The fact that you own a halter top or the fact that you have a *favorite* halter top.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Aug 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> See, in my game, her character is trying to penetrate the king's security by seducing every. single. guard on the way in.



It's good to be the DM.   

Warrior Poet


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 3, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> That wasn't ABBA. That was Donna Summer,



 Ha-ha!  You win!!  I often confuse Donna Summer's Last Dance with ABBA's Our Last Summer.

*fixes the original post*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't know what's scarier: The fact that you own a halter top or the fact that you have a *favorite* halter top.




I love girls in halter tops.  So boogie on, Dancing Queen Dopplepopolis!


----------



## fusangite (Aug 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> So, you've got JL-H naked in your imagination and the best you can do is to try and have her keeping track of flanking and attacks of opportunity?  See, in my game, her character is trying to penetrate the king's security by seducing every. single. guard on the way in.



Keep your levels of alternate reality straight Joshua! I was discussing her as an imaginary player, not a character. Tut tut. And in my version, if any penetrating needs to be done, she's not the one doing it, not that she isn't intimately involved in the process nevertheless.

Even further off-topic, that new TV show she's going to be in this fall looks horrendous, by the way.







			
				Queen Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Oh! That's a title I'm happy to accept!
> 
> *puts on her favorite halter top* I was born to be a Disco Queen... alas... I was born too late.



I'd like to take up a collection now -- we'll invest in a disco ball and ABBA CDs for Gencon so QD can wear that halter top with pride.


----------



## megamania (Aug 3, 2005)

Your gaming group must each have a copy of the Erotic Fantasy book that came out a few years ago.

This is messed up.  Its worse than the DM's girlfriend flirting with me during the game.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 3, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Keep your levels of alternate reality straight Joshua! I was discussing her as an imaginary player, not a character. Tut tut. And in my version, if any penetrating needs to be done, she's not the one doing it, not that she isn't intimately involved in the process nevertheless.



  Did I fail to mention that the game is a LARP?


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 3, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Your gaming group must each have a copy of the Erotic Fantasy book that came out a few years ago.



Who really needs that book when most gaming groups are made up of puerile and juvenile-minded guys?


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> This is messed up.  Its worse than the DM's girlfriend flirting with me during the game.



There was a thread a few years ago where one player's wife tried to seduce the DM so he'd bring her husband's character back from the dead while said husband was making a beer or pizza run or something like that.  This thread certainly isn't more messed up than that.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Did I fail to mention that the game is a LARP?



Congratulations!  You've come up with the one set of conditions in which I would participate in LARP. I had previously believed that nothing could possibly induce me to play one.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 3, 2005)

Driddle said:
			
		

> General - Someone strips at the table. How do you handle it?




In my group?  I'd handle it via liberal application of a baseball bat.

*shudder*


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 3, 2005)

So,

You were in a D&D Nudist Game with Dan Rather, Tom Brokaw, Walter Cronkite & Barbara Walters?

Was Richard Simmons the DM?  Made all of you do Jumping Jacks for every missed attack?

How many dice did you lose in all those wrinkles?


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 3, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> That wasn't ABBA. That was Donna Summer,




Someone left a cake out in the rain...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> There was a thread a few years ago where one player's wife tried to seduce the DM so he'd bring her husband's character back from the dead while said husband was making a beer or pizza run or something like that.  This thread certainly isn't more messed up than that.




Really gives a whole new meaning to "raise dead", don't it?


----------



## shaylon (Aug 3, 2005)

So glad this isn't my group.  Don't really need to see any of my comrades' boys if you know what I am saying.  Although if I could convince that girl in accounting to start gaming...

One of the most bizarre threads I've seen lately.  

Thanks for the laugh!
-Shay


----------



## Joël of the FoS (Aug 3, 2005)

Where do you play? Can I join? 



Surely one of the weirdest thing related to gaming stories recently.

Joël


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 3, 2005)

Driddle, I have no idea if this is just another of your wild, fanicful tales or if it really happened, but wow!  This was ome of the funniest things I've read here for a while!  

BTW, there is no way in heck I would play strip D&D with my group...no one needs to be subjected to that!!!

Kane


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 3, 2005)

Are we back on the subject o Wulf's bachelor party, _again_?


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 3, 2005)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Are we back on the subject o Wulf's bachelor party, _again_?



If this is a story about strippers playing D&D, I'm all ears...


----------



## Wystan (Aug 3, 2005)

Nope, sorry this is a thread about D&D'ers playing Strippers......    EEEEEWWWWWW....


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

_Gentlemen, your attention please! Now dancing on stage two: Aqua!

Aqua enjoys many things; long walks on the beach, romantic Italian restuarants, men who are willing to try something different in bed, and the fact that, last night, her half-orc paladin critted the black dragon who was holding the town hostage when she was down to her last Holy Smite for the day. Let's hear it for Aqua!_


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> _Gentlemen, your attention please! Now dancing on stage two: Aqua!
> 
> Aqua enjoys many things; long walks on the beach, romantic Italian restuarants, men who are willing to try something different in bed, and the fact that, last night, her half-orc paladin critted the black dragon who was holding the town hostage when she was down to her last Holy Smite for the day. Let's hear it for Aqua!_





*gives $1 to aqua*


----------



## Rel (Aug 3, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> *gives $1 to aqua*




I've got 4 quarters!


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I've got 4 quarters!




And here I thought you were just happy to see me.


----------



## Rel (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> And here I thought you were just happy to see me.




I must admit that, despite the fact that the joke is at my expense, this made me laugh out loud.

*shakes fist*  You may have won this round, reveal, but I'll be back!


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I must admit that, despite the fact that the joke is at my expense, this made me laugh out loud.
> 
> *shakes fist*  You may have won this round, reveal, but I'll be back!




I got a million of 'em. Ha cha cha cha.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 3, 2005)

> Congratulations!  You've come up with the one set of conditions in which I would participate in LARP. I had previously believed that nothing could possibly induce me to play one.




Exactly.  Well put.


----------



## devilish (Aug 3, 2005)

Driddle said:
			
		

> * Someone strips at the table. How do you handle it?*




Simple.   Invite everyone from ENWorld to the next session.

I'd be casting spells to lower the defenses of the poor Orc after the 
betting went sky-high.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 3, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> If this is a story about strippers playing D&D, I'm all ears...




Every now and then someone talks about playing Doom3 all night long for their bachelor party instead of having strippers, and Wulf always asks, "I'm I wrong to want both?"


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 3, 2005)

GIS for "stripping"

(somewhere,  I think Eric's grandma would be proud)

Link to picture, grandma-OK, but not perfectly work-safe

/runs and hides


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> GIS for "stripping"
> 
> (somewhere,  I think Eric's grandma would be proud)
> 
> /runs and hides




Dad?!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 3, 2005)

Whoa!  Pantless butts in thongs aren't work friendly!


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Whoa!  Pantless butts in thongs aren't work friendly!




Sheesh! You sound just like my boss.  :\


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Sheesh! You sound just like my boss.  :\



 My office is pretty laid back, but if my boss saw me looking at pictures of pantless butts in thongs - my EN World could be gone forever!

Then what would I do when I was slacking off?!?!  (that's a world I don't want to think about!)


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 3, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> GIS for "stripping"
> 
> (somewhere,  I think Eric's grandma would be proud)
> 
> ...




That's an image my retinas didn't need...


----------



## billd91 (Aug 3, 2005)

Stripping at the table. How do I handle it? 

Well, first I get a reasonably firm grip at the base, but not so firm that my hand can't move. Then I move up...

What?
That's not what you meant?


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 3, 2005)

*Nudity at the Game*

I can see three reasons for it.

1st. Involves an activity we can't really talk about on a family forum. The kids would actually enjoy it, but it would make their parents uncomfortable. Modelled in D&D it would involve Sense Motive, Diplomacy, and (for bad Performance checks) Bluff checks.

2nd. It's really hot and really humid and the airconditioning is on the fritz. The game would then be held in the shade outside where we could catch a breeze and chat with the neighbors in the same state of undress.

Obviously both would mean little, if any, actual gaming. D&D gaming that is.

3rd. The group was comfortable with it and had a history of casual nudity in other circumstances. But no jibes about the disparity between appearance and Charisma.


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 3, 2005)

Driddle said:
			
		

> A female player, down to her bra and panties and socks, bet it all on a critical strike with her PC's longsword against an orc chieftain. She made the roll just before the second female at the table shamed us all into taking a re-clothing break.
> 
> My question: Should I have given the orc a +5 ring of protection?




Unless "betting it all" means all of her clothing, then the sad truth is it wouldn't have mattered if she'd hit or not; on a loss, she'd just have surrendered one or both socks.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 4, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> My office is pretty laid back, but if my boss saw me looking at pictures of pantless butts in thongs - my EN World could be gone forever!



I think reveal was referring to the time he *showed up* for work with his pantless butt in a thong, actually.

I hear his boss was awarded a humanitarian award for ruling that it wasn't work friendly.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 4, 2005)

billd91 said:
			
		

> Stripping at the table. How do I handle it?
> 
> Well, first I get a reasonably firm grip at the base, but not so firm that my hand can't move. Then I move up...
> 
> ...



I sure hope the stripper from Rel's picture isn't the one you're talking about.  I really don't want to hear about how firm your grip is on the base of an Elvis impersonator stripper...


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 4, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Do you play in DaveStebbin's group?



I have no idea where you get the idea I have such a risqué group, Curtis. Some of my group are pretty straight-laced, so we have _separate_ parties for that stuff!



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> This is messed up. Its worse than the DM's girlfriend flirting with me during the game.



How about the DM's _wife_ playing serious footsie with me while her husband was running the game at the other end of the table? I mean, she was all the way up one leg and down the other with a long pause in the middle.   

Oh, so that's where Curtis gets those ideas.   

-Dave


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 4, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> For the love of God, why can't you people just imagine gaming with Anna Nicole Smith like normal folks?!




Because we don't want to get our asses kicked by Torm out of sheer jealousy?


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 4, 2005)

Not only that, imagining gaming with Anna Nicole always brings back memories of that blasphemous monstrosity of a thread where everyone was sharing their twisted gaming dreams--mostly notably of glitterboi pimp Henry in a codpiece.

Aiieeee!  That's an image that makes me want to claw my eyes out and eat them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 4, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> So, you've got JL-H naked in your imagination and the best you can do is to try and have her keeping track of flanking and attacks of opportunity?  See, in my game, her character is trying to penetrate the king's security by seducing every. single. guard on the way in.




That'd take quite awhile if she ran into a lot of guards...   And would she have any energy left after all those encounters? Granted, she'd have a bit of XP for those, but STILL.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 4, 2005)

If I were running, she'd run out of guards about the time we ran out of time and energy.  

Did I mention that the rest of the _Party of Five_ female cast would be there playing too?  Lacy Chabert's actually all grown up now, and I've always had a thing for Neve Campbell.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 4, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> So,
> 
> You were in a D&D Nudist Game with Dan Rather, Tom Brokaw, Walter Cronkite & Barbara Walters?
> 
> ...




Not as much as the dinner I just lost!


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 4, 2005)

Dear Dragon Forum...


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 4, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> How about the DM's _wife_ playing serious footsie with me while her husband was running the game at the other end of the table? I mean, she was all the way up one leg and down the other with a long pause in the middle.
> 
> Oh, so that's where Curtis gets those ideas.


----------



## Arrgh! Mark! (Aug 4, 2005)

One of the DM's always takes off his shirt, and often several other players do as well. 

Personally, I'm self concious about my pasty-white moon tan.


Edit: The girls tend not to care, and it can get really, really hot where we are. It's not stripping; it's cooling.


----------



## orsal (Aug 4, 2005)

Arrgh! Mark! said:
			
		

> One of the DM's always takes off his shirt, and often several other players do as well.
> 
> Personally, I'm self concious about my pasty-white moon tan.
> 
> ...




It can get really hot... sometimes taking clothes off is the solution to that problem; other times, the cause.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 4, 2005)

the only naked people when we game is when the baby figures out how to take the diaper and runs around showing everyone he escaped becasue he is so proud.  The three year old at times also goes around naked, but shew's slowly learning clthes are good.


----------



## ASH (Aug 4, 2005)

We have never had nakedness at the table... with the exception being our kids in much the same situation that crothian has described above.


----------



## Azul (Aug 4, 2005)

You know, put a few drinks in them and I wouldn't put a game like this past half my players.  I think at least one has already suggested it (jokingly, I think).  The other half of the group would promptly slap them upside the head but hey...

Then again, my players have run-on catch-phrase gags such as "elves are tight" and "kobolds have pen*s bones" due to some seriously off colour sessions we've had.  Yeah, my group like their games raunchy and silly.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmm, I ran a game at a pagan retreat once - I discovered that the odds of nudity were inversely proportional to any desire I might have to see that person nekkid.

The Auld Grump, not a pagan, for whatever that is worth...


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Pfft, call me when you start playing "Lap Dance D&D."


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

I've actualy been at a game session where the GM flashed one of the players, both female.


----------



## Driddle (Aug 4, 2005)

It might be interesting to discover how many gamers here are stripping as they type messages like this about stripping gamers.

What?! Why you look at me that way?


----------



## Rel (Aug 4, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I sure hope the stripper from Rel's picture isn't the one you're talking about.




Hey!  Don't try and pin that on me mister!  I only post pictures of *female* strippers.

In theory anyway.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Hey!  Don't try and pin that on me mister!  I only post pictures of *female* strippers.
> 
> In theory anyway.




I once saw a stripper that looked a lot like my aunt. That was just creepy. *shudder*


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 4, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Hey!  Don't try and pin that on me mister!  I only post pictures of *female* strippers.
> 
> In theory anyway.





I could have done that, but that would have been far less funny.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I once saw a stripper that looked a lot like my aunt. That was just creepy. *shudder*




Maybe it *was* your aunt!


----------



## Rel (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I once saw a stripper that looked a lot like my aunt. That was just creepy. *shudder*




Did you hook up with her and find out for sure?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I once saw a stripper that looked a lot like my aunt. That was just creepy. *shudder*




But is your aunt hot?


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Maybe it *was* your aunt!




I hope not. She was supposed to be 3000 miles away. :\


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Did you hook up with her and find out for sure?






			
				DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> But is your aunt hot?




You boys just ain't right.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 4, 2005)

I debated whether or not to tell this story in this thread... it's always been a source of extreme embarrassment for me, but - what the heck!

When I first started gaming, I was a sophomore in high school.  I was playing with a bunch of guys that were seniors... we met through debate and generally had a pretty good time (Jeff, Nate, Adam, and Eric - names provided to keep things clear throughout the story).

Well - one afternoon we were playing in Jeff's basement when I left the table to go to the bathroom.  Upon coming out of the bathroom, there was a sort of strange silence, but I paid it little attention.  "What's up?  Who's next, guys?" I say.

Adam grins, looks to the other guys and sings, "All the little chicks with the crimson lips yell 'Cleveland Rocks, Cleveland Rocks!'" I sort of giggle - Adam sang that song to me pretty frequently b/c I have pretty big, pretty red lips.

But - to my surprise - when Adam got done singing: all of the guys dropped their pants.

I screamed and hid my head, refusing to look up (there was at least one guy there that I wouldn't have minded seeing in his underpants at the time - but any desire to see that particular person in his boxers was entirely outweighed by my desire to *not* see Eric in his briefs!!  Eeee!!!)

So - there the guys sat - in their underpants entirely too entertained by the fact that I could not bring myself to lift my head from the table or open my eyes.  They laughed and laughed for probably 10 minutes, and with every passing second, my face got redder.

Finally, I managed to stand up (eyes still closed) and bolt for the bathroom where I hid until I was assured by Nate that everyone's pants were back on.

Timidly, I came out of the bathroom and sat back down at the table.  We played for a little while longer, when Adam starts dinking around with the television.  He tunes into the weather channel and, after a while, he points to the set and says, "Hey guys!  look at the temperature in Cleveland!"

Again - their pants go down.  Again - I scream and hide my eyes.  Laughter follows.

Repeat this cycle from 1pm until like 5am and you have a very disturbed little Lizzy.

From that night on whenever *anyone* said Cleveland and the guys were around, pants were dropped.  They decided to see if they could condition me to react to word "Cleveland."  And - in some ways - they have... but only when I'm around them.  When we get together now, someone always has to pull out a map of Ohio or sing that damned song...


----------



## Rel (Aug 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You boys just ain't right.




Ladies and gentlemen, this is what we politely refer to as "avoiding the question".

Is there something you need to tell us about your aunt and your feelings for her, reveal?  And remember, we're not here to judge.



We're here to point and laugh.


----------



## Rel (Aug 4, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I debated whether or not to tell this story in this thread... it's always been a source of extreme embarrassment for me, but - what the heck!...




Same old story:  Boys will be boys who try to impress girls with their wee-wees.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> From that night on whenever *anyone* said Cleveland and the guys were around, pants were dropped.  They decided to see if they could condition me to react to word "Cleveland."  And - in some ways - they have... but only when I'm around them.  When we get together now, someone always has to pull out a map of Ohio or sing that damned song...




You should have stated your own game of Roshambo right then and there.


----------



## reveal (Aug 4, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen, this is what we politely refer to as "avoiding the question".
> 
> Is there something you need to tell us about your aunt and your feelings for her, reveal?  And remember, we're not here to judge.
> 
> ...




Thanks. I think.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 4, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Same old story: Boys will be boys who try to impress girls with their wee-wees.




*giggles*  wee wees!


----------



## Wereserpent (Aug 4, 2005)

*giggles* wee wees!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 4, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *giggles*  wee wees!



I never used to understand why people called them wee wees.  Until I got old enough to see the other guys in the locker room, that is.  I had no idea most other guys were so small! Wow, what a shocker!


----------



## Rel (Aug 4, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I never used to understand why people called them wee wees.  Until I got old enough to see the other guys in the locker room, that is.  I had no idea most other guys were so small! Wow, what a shocker!




Careful, JD.  I think you're straying into "protest too much" territory there.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 4, 2005)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Pfft, call me when you start playing "Lap Dance D&D."



GenCon, Friday night, after the GenCon ENnies Award Show. TB is leading the quest.   

-Dave


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 5, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> GenCon, Friday night, after the GenCon ENnies Award Show. TB is leading the quest.



As long as he's not leading the dance...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> As long as he's not leading the dance...



 I could lend TB a halter top!

*looks through closet*  Hmmm... do you think he would look better in red or black?


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 5, 2005)

Definitely red.  He's so gray already that the black one will just make him look like a black and white movie.


----------



## danzig138 (Aug 5, 2005)

This would be funnier if two of my old players, both women (not old women, women who no longer play in my group   ), didn't have a habit of flashing at the gaming table. I actually had to tell them to stop, since it distracted the other players. Sadly, I was the only guy in the group who didn't get distracted. I figured they could flash em all they wanted, or even rub them in my face, before or after the game, but by God, when I'm there to play, I'm there to play!


----------



## pogre (Aug 5, 2005)

danzig138 said:
			
		

> This would be funnier if two of my old players, both women (not old women, women who no longer play in my group   ), didn't have a habit of flashing at the gaming table. I actually had to tell them to stop, since it distracted the other players. Sadly, I was the only guy in the group who didn't get distracted. I figured they could flash em all they wanted, or even rub them in my face, before or after the game, but by God, when I'm there to play, I'm there to play!




Are they looking for another group and what's the housing market like in OKC?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 5, 2005)

*shrugs* I get hot and so strip while gaming with a certain group cause there are no fans and no air and it is just WAY to hot.  I am the only girl, and it works out well for me cause they stop paying attention and I either 1. Get free stuff or 2. Can kill them off easily.  Yay me!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd go with the flow. If thers a guy not wearing a shirt, then I'd be more likely to take mine off.


----------



## Rel (Aug 5, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd go with the flow. If thers a guy not wearing a shirt, then I'd be more likely to take mine off.




Assume that the Sky Galleons game at GenCon is "Shirt and Shoes Required".


----------



## Rel (Aug 5, 2005)

But pants are optional.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 5, 2005)

Azul said:
			
		

> Then again, my players have run-on catch-phrase gags such as "elves are tight" and "kobolds have pen*s bones" due to some seriously off colour sessions we've had.  Yeah, my group like their games raunchy and silly.





Try gaming with 'serious midwestern hunters' (aka Rednecks).  Just because THEY had a collection of pen*s bones from various animals they'd killed & eaten didn't meant their CHARACTERS had to too.

"Hey, do lizardmen have a D***bone?"

"Hey, centaurs are part horse, they must have a huge d***bone."

"Now we killed that dragon, be can hook it's d***bone up to the mule & use it to haul stuff out of here."

I mean really, they're first question wasn't "What treasure does it have?", It was "Does it have a d***bone?"  It became a competetion between them to see who had the most, the largest and the most exotic collection of 'bones'.

The worst was when they went up against yaun-ti & were thrilled because it was a 'Two for one sale."  (As snakes have 2 peni, they assured me snake men must have 2 as well).

I also didn't need them to show me their lucky raccoon pen*s bone.  (Wasn't all that lucky when the raccoon had it).


----------



## devilish (Aug 5, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> So - there the guys sat - in their underpants entirely too entertained by the fact that I could not bring myself to lift my head from the table or open my eyes.




Ah, at least they had the couth and social skills to just drop to their drawers and
not Full Monty on you.  I knew a group in h.s. who would've gone there ..

PS I know what tune I'll be humming when I'm around Queen D.


----------



## devilish (Aug 5, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *shrugs* I get hot and so strip while gaming with a certain group cause there are no fans and no air and it is just WAY to hot.  I am the only girl, and it works out well for me cause they stop paying attention and I either 1. Get free stuff or 2. Can kill them off easily.  Yay me!




And there is an opening at your gaming table... when ??????


----------



## devilish (Aug 5, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> GenCon, Friday night, after the GenCon ENnies Award Show. TB is leading the quest.
> 
> -Dave




And we humbly will follow Teflon Billy to the end of the strip...er, earth.


----------



## Rel (Aug 5, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Try gaming with 'serious midwestern hunters' (aka Rednecks).  Just because THEY had a collection of pen*s bones from various animals they'd killed & eaten didn't meant their CHARACTERS had to too.




Same old story:  Boys will be boys who try and impress GMs with their wee-wee bones.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 5, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I could lend TB a halter top!
> 
> *looks through closet*  Hmmm... do you think he would look better in red or black?





Ya know,

All this talk of your Halter Top Collection will only lead to 1 of 3 things:

1. Request for a pic of your halter-top collection.

2. Request for a pic of you IN a halter top (probably the skimpiest/sheerest you own).

3. Request for a pic of The Universe in your halter-top (definatly the skimpiest/sheerest you have).

I won't say which one I most want to see.

Though Space Ghost does look kinda cute.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 6, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> And there is an opening at your gaming table... when ??????



Do you live in South Western Michigan?


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Ya know,
> 
> All this talk of your Halter Top Collection will only lead to 1 of 3 things:
> 
> ...



Seconded.  (I won't say my preference either)


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 6, 2005)

My preference would get me fired if this were a job...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 6, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *shrugs* I get hot and so strip while gaming with a certain group cause there are no fans and no air and it is just WAY to hot.  I am the only girl, and it works out well for me cause they stop paying attention and I either 1. Get free stuff or 2. Can kill them off easily.  Yay me!




 

Even tho you could care less about them as a potential mate...   




Unless they put on that belt/garter of genderchanging....   Or get ahold of that key that guy has on that sprite commercial that changes his buddy into a hot chick with only a few clicks...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 6, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> But pants are optional.





You must really like to see some "tighty-whities" then...   

Or, in the case of a lot of gamers: "not-so-tighty-whities"...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 6, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Same old story:  Boys will be boys who try and impress GMs with their wee-wee bones.





With an emphasis on "wee".


----------



## Taloras (Aug 6, 2005)

danzig138 said:
			
		

> This would be funnier if two of my old players, both women (not old women, women who no longer play in my group   ), didn't have a habit of flashing at the gaming table. I actually had to tell them to stop, since it distracted the other players. Sadly, I was the only guy in the group who didn't get distracted. I figured they could flash em all they wanted, or even rub them in my face, before or after the game, but by God, when I'm there to play, I'm there to play!




And where are these two players now?   Im running a game in OKC right now and we could use another player or two. 

Never had this happen at a game.....yet.


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You must really like to see some "tighty-whities" then...
> 
> Or, in the case of a lot of gamers: "not-so-tighty-whities"...



I think it might be more "tighty-not-so-whities"


----------



## thalmin (Aug 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think it might be more "tighty-not-so-whities"



Another image we just don't need.


----------



## Goblyn (Aug 6, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Another image we just don't need.




Seconded. And thirded.


----------



## reveal (Aug 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think it might be more "tighty-not-so-whities"




_Shot through the shorts
And you're to blame!
Darlin' you give shorts
A brown stain!_


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 6, 2005)

Ewwww...


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 7, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> And we humbly will follow Teflon Billy to the end of the strip...er, earth.




I'll try and be worth of such loyalty (starting with not contradicting our local guide and leading the whole crew 4 blocks in the wrong direction until Cthulu's Librarian finally says "Wait! this is insane") this year.


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> _Shot through the shorts
> And you're to blame!
> Darlin' you give shorts
> A brown stain!_



You have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> _Shot through the shorts
> And you're to blame!
> Darlin' you give shorts
> A brown stain!_




I am horrified, mortified, petrified, and anesthetisized!


----------



## ssampier (Aug 7, 2005)

I think support Josh's idea to "Strip D&D" with the former female cast of Party of Five  The quest remains, who's the power gamer?


----------



## fusangite (Aug 7, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> I think support Josh's idea to "Strip D&D" with the former female cast of Party of Five  The quest remains, who's the power gamer?



I'd prefer the category "three-named actresses from the late 90s;" it produces a more aesthetically pleasing group in my view and still includes the individual originally mentioned. 

So, given your agenda maybe you're the right person to ask this: what has become of Paula Devicq in the past four years?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 7, 2005)

Never had my people at my table stripping, but I was at gencon a couple of years back, and our game to a screeching halt when a girl wearing only in caution tape wandered by.  
After a brief pause we went on, after all the world needed saving.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Even tho you could care less about them as a potential mate...
> 
> Unless they put on that belt/garter of genderchanging....   Or get ahold of that key that guy has on that sprite commercial that changes his buddy into a hot chick with only a few clicks...



I really don't want to see most of my guy friends as girls as they fall into that not so tighty whiteies category and yeah....ew.


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I really don't want to see most of my guy friends as girls as they fall into that not so tighty whiteies category and yeah....ew.



No girl friends as guys?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 7, 2005)

I have hot girl friends, I'm not changing their sex and neither is anyone else!  I wanna play with them first!


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I have hot girl friends, I'm not changing their sex and neither is anyone else!  I wanna play with them first!



As long as you share


----------



## megamania (Aug 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> As long as you share




oh my what have I stumbled onto?


----------



## megamania (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't seem to play the way others do here.   Need to fix that somehow ......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think it might be more "tighty-not-so-whities"





Those too..

Actually what I was meanin' but the wording was a bit off.... like the idea of dirty undies.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 8, 2005)

> Originally Posted by reveal
> Shot through the shorts
> And you're to blame!
> Darlin' you give shorts
> A brown stain!






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> You have way too much time on your hands.




Psst. He has no life, Bront. Haven't you figured that out yet?



Reveal: ROFLMAO


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 8, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I really don't want to see most of my guy friends as girls as they fall into that not so tighty whiteies category and yeah....ew.




That device on the Sprite commercial (provided you can pry it out of Torm's grubbly little greasy fingers first) takes care of turning lardasses into curvaceous hotties.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 8, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Lady_Acoma
> I have hot girl friends, I'm not changing their sex and neither is anyone else! I wanna play with them first!






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> As long as you share






			
				Megamania said:
			
		

> oh my what have I stumbled onto?




A nice party at Torm's place: the House of the Triad!   There's lots of "threesomes" going on her now, baybee!!!   Not to mention groupie orgies as well....   Torm chasing around Joshua Dyal, both wearing lacy women's panties....


----------



## megamania (Aug 8, 2005)

oh my virgin eyes.....

Torm is one of those guys I sometimes wish to be and cringe at the thought of.  What a world we live in.


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's lots of "threesomes" going on her now, baybee!!!



Um...


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Um...



Don't look at me, I am an innocent girly, girl, girl....


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Don't look at me, I am an innocent girly, girl, girl....



Uhuh, sure you are...


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 8, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Don't look at me, I am an innocent girly, girl, girl....



I'm innocent too. So innocent I would never post in this thread.


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm innocent too. So innocent I would never post in this thread.



Just like your Teadybear/unicorn avatar huh?


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Just like your Teadybear/unicorn avatar huh?



Oh yes. I am very innocent.












When I want to be.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You must really like to see some "tighty-whities" then...
> 
> Or, in the case of a lot of gamers: "not-so-tighty-whities"...




Hey!

I play a rogue.

Therefore I'm goin' commando & thall shall have no fear of seeing any whities, tight or otherwise.

Is it obscene if the gamer strips down to nothing, but you can't actually SEE any naughty bits as his beer gut hangs down far enough to block the view of hinted appendage.

Because I know at least 2 gamers who fit this description.  They take it off, and barring some serious jumping jacks to get those massive, white, hairy rolls of belly flesh to bouncing up to alternately reaveal their private parts & obscure their faces, we ain't seeing nothing.

And exercise ain't their strong suit.


----------



## reveal (Aug 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A nice party at Torm's place: the House of the Triad!   There's lots of "threesomes" going on her now, baybee!!!   Not to mention groupie orgies as well....   Torm chasing around Joshua Dyal, both wearing lacy women's panties....




What's an anuerism feel like? And why are my eyes bleeding?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 8, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> I play a rogue.
> 
> ...





Ok..MY aneurism starts now.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 8, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Is it obscene if the gamer strips down to nothing, but you can't actually SEE any naughty bits as his beer gut hangs down far enough to block the view of hinted appendage.




This makes me think of Family Guy's naked scenes with Peter Griffin.  *giggles*  Family Guy is funny.


----------



## reveal (Aug 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> This makes me think of Family Guy's naked scenes with Peter Griffin.  *giggles*  Family Guy is funny.




Stewie: _I want to have intercourse with you.
Intercourse with you._

Brian: _*Relations.*_

Stewie: _Intercourse with you-oo-oo-oo._


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or, in the case of a lot of gamers: "not-so-tighty-whities"...



Do you mean not so tighty or not so whitey?

EDIT:  Shoulda known I'd be way too late with that comment...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 8, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> oh my virgin eyes.....
> 
> Torm is one of those guys I sometimes wish to be and cringe at the thought of.  What a world we live in.




He's an interesting fellow on the boards.... Dunno how he'd be in real life....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 8, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Don't look at me, I am an innocent girly, girl, girl....




*laffs*

Yeah, _riiiiiiiiiight_.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 8, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> What's an anuerism feel like? And why are my eyes bleeding?





What? No smart retort to that?


----------



## Bront (Aug 9, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What? No smart retort to that?



Um, yer mom?  (Does that satisfy you?)


----------



## reveal (Aug 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, yer mom?  (Does that satisfy you?)




Your mom satisfy's me every night. HEY-O!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Your mom satisfy's me every night. HEY-O!



 Oh!  BURN!

5 points for reveal!!!


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Your mom satisfy's me every night. HEY-O!




Does your wife know about this?


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 9, 2005)

After meeting Queen_Doppleopolis and The_Universe last weekend, I can assure ALL of you that seeing Universe in a halter top would just be bad. Not that I would look any better of course. 

Anyone who even mentioned that thought needs to be shot.









TWICE.




THEN ONCE MORE FOR GOOD MEASURE!


----------



## Remathilis (Aug 9, 2005)

Sanity: -25% 
Innocence: -52%

So is _this_ what I miss at GenCon? Why didn't someone tell me sooner...

I do have a psuedo-story: a Vampire Larp in Ann Arbor (or so I have on good authority) has a Con every year, where they rent a whole floor of a Hotel for Larping. Since its an over 21 group, the alcohol flows freely and the clothing is lessened every hour...

its a weekend long Con. You can only imagine what happens from there.


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 9, 2005)

Note to self: Book trip to Ann Arbor.

I hate LARP, and I absolutely hate Vampire...so a Vampire LARP pretty much falls down there somewhere between Lawyers and Politicians.....

Still booking a trip because Vampire LARP chicks can be really HOT.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 9, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

> I do have a psuedo-story: a Vampire Larp in Ann Arbor (or so I have on good authority) has a Con every year, where they rent a whole floor of a Hotel for Larping. Since its an over 21 group, the alcohol flows freely and the clothing is lessened every hour...
> 
> its a weekend long Con. You can only imagine what happens from there.



That's not terribly surprising, really.  Do they still do that Naked Mile March or whatever it is in Ann Arbor too?

Naked UofM coeds ain't really a bad thing at all, I say.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *laffs*
> 
> Yeah, _riiiiiiiiiight_.....



*points at Darth*  See she believes me!


----------



## danzig138 (Aug 10, 2005)

pogre said:
			
		

> Are they looking for another group and what's the housing market like in OKC?



No. They don't have time for gaming anymore. People thinking their lives come before my gaming, sheesh.   
Darned if I know. I rent. 
Besides, one of them is hooked up long distance with a good friend, and the other is now married to a jealous, ill-tempered, physically capable ex-con. He's not a bad guy, but god, is he high maintainence.

[Edit] Man, how many times am I going to have to try and spell capable again?


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 10, 2005)

danzig138 said:
			
		

> No. They don't have time for gaming anymore. People thinking their lives come before my gaming, sheesh.
> Darned if I know. I rent.



You rent what?  Your games?  Your life?  Your girls?


----------



## Remathilis (Aug 10, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> That's not terribly surprising, really.  Do they still do that Naked Mile March or whatever it is in Ann Arbor too?
> 
> Naked UofM coeds ain't really a bad thing at all, I say.




I dunno, I'm always out of town for that.
I don't know if they're all Co-eds...
...but it wouldn't be a bad thing either way (esp if you like goth...)


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 10, 2005)

Is Gen-Con being held at a clothing optional facility this year?

Combining all those gamers, Colts fans, and large quanities of booze, plus no threat of prosectution for exposure, will make for some eye-opening experiences.

Those Girls Gone Wild producers ain't got nothin' on what's going to be going down (& coming off) in a few weeks in Indy.

Naked Con, where you know the gamers have nothing up their sleeves.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 10, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Is Gen-Con being held at a clothing optional facility this year?
> 
> Combining all those gamers, Colts fans, and large quanities of booze, plus no threat of prosectution for exposure, will make for some eye-opening experiences.
> 
> ...



  Now, if only they weren't mostly all fatbeard gamers...


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 10, 2005)

I've been here for years, and I never knew EN World got like this...

I feel more at home than ever.

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## reveal (Aug 10, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've been here for years, and I never knew EN World got like this...
> 
> I feel more at home than ever.
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.




You're on a board with a lot of people who have wild imaginations (otherwise we wouldn't play RPGs) and you're _surprised_ by all of this?


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 10, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You're on a board with a lot of people who have wild imaginations (otherwise we wouldn't play RPGs) and you're _surprised_ by all of this?



 I thought the rabid death-grannies put a stop to thigns like this, that's all.  I knew the boards were full of perverts from the beginning. That goes without saying!

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I thought the rabid death-grannies put a stop to thigns like this, that's all.  I knew the boards were full of perverts from the beginning. That goes without saying!
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.




Pervs breed from the long sentence of having to live in their parents' basements....   And lack of any sort of dating experience due to their lack of proper hygiene.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Pervs breed from the long sentence of having to live in their parents' basements....   And lack of any sort of dating experience due to their lack of proper hygiene.




Excuse me? I am perverted and I've never lived in my parents basement and have good hygiene, thank you very much.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Excuse me? I am perverted and I've never lived in my parents basement and have good hygiene, thank you very much.




I call LIAR on this one!   








j/k reveal.


----------



## Rel (Aug 11, 2005)

My parents don't even HAVE a basement!


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> My parents don't even HAVE a basement!



It must have been very hard living down there then.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Pervs breed from the long sentence of having to live in their parents' basements....   And lack of any sort of dating experience due to their lack of proper hygiene.



I don't live in the basement I have a second floor room, and I smell pretty always, unless I am trapped in the hospital for very long, but I shower as soon as I get out...otherwise, yeah that's me.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 11, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I don't live in the basement I have a second floor room, and I smell pretty always, unless I am trapped in the hospital for very long, but I shower as soon as I get out...otherwise, yeah that's me.



We still love you.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It must have been very hard living down there then.




I think we've found the Mole!


----------



## Rel (Aug 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I think we've found the Mole!




"I am the UNDERMINER!  I live beneath YOU but NOTHING is beneath ME!"


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 11, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> "I am the UNDERMINER!  I live beneath YOU but NOTHING is beneath ME!"



Heh heh.  That quote works really well if you replace underminer with underwire too, doesn't it?


----------



## Remathilis (Aug 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I think we've found the Mole!




[Austin Powers] Nice to mole you. Meet you. Nice to meet your mole. Don't say mole anymore. Mole. MOLEYMOLEYMOLEYMOLEYMOLEYMOLEYMOLEYMOLEYMOLEYMOLEYMOLEy[/Austin Powers]


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 11, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I don't live in the basement I have a second floor room, and I smell pretty always, unless I am trapped in the hospital for very long, but I shower as soon as I get out...otherwise, yeah that's me.




I don't live in the basement either. 


At least we're better than the average perv... (to paraphrase Yogi Bear)


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 13, 2005)

When I lived in a dorm for a year in college my floor nickname was Pervert. In the spring we joined an intramural softball league and that was what was written across the shoulders of my shirt. RIT and Honor House B on the front and Pervert on the back. I loved that shirt.

God, I haven't thought of that place in years.

-Dave
Kip, Hector, KYDave, The Dreaded... man I can't picture any of those guys in their 40's.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't live in the basement either.
> At least we're better than the average perv... (to paraphrase Yogi Bear)



Yes, I am extremely good at being a perv.  You know this of course having talked to me on a messenger for any length of time...Excellent! I make a really Excellent Pervert!


----------



## Bront (Aug 13, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yes, I am extremely good at being a perv.  You know this of course having talked to me on a messenger for any length of time...Excellent! I make a really Excellent Pervert!



Pervert Savant?

"I'm an excellen... excellent pervert"


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 13, 2005)

Definitely, definitely, definitely....  *nods several times*


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm not a very good pervert.


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm a pervert's pervert.

Meaning KIRBY:

<(-'.'-)>


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

One person's pervert is another person's answer to boredom.....


say that reminds me...Has anyone else ever played the game of (cool it you perverts) of opening your chinese fortune cookie and read it out loud and finish it with "...in bed?"

It's a real hoot at times.

"You may find wisdom in any deed completed ...in bed."

"Today you will make good decisions ..in bed."

"The secret to happiness is enjoy what you have ...in bed."


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 14, 2005)

I normally play that with "between the sheets" but basically the same thing.  Taught it to mommy and everything.


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2005)

I usually get ones that talk about many friends or close family, so that thought's kind of scary


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I usually get ones that talk about many friends or close family, so that thought's kind of scary





"The best happiness is shared with friends and family ...in bed."   That is rough.  But some of my female friends that could be cool.....  now how to explain it to the wife.....


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I normally play that with "between the sheets" but basically the same thing.  Taught it to mommy and everything.




heh...  I remember my mother once asked what my wife and I danced to at the night clubs.  I played "My Neck, My Back" for her.  She never asked again.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 14, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> say that reminds me...Has anyone else ever played the game of (cool it you perverts) of opening your chinese fortune cookie and read it out loud and finish it with "...in bed?"




For some reason, when I play that game, my fortune is always something like "You will sleep well tonight".

[/Dangerfield]


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

LOL    some get all the luck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> One person's pervert is another person's answer to boredom.....
> 
> 
> say that reminds me...Has anyone else ever played the game of (cool it you perverts) of opening your chinese fortune cookie and read it out loud and finish it with "...in bed?"



I'm going to remember to do this the next I go out for Chinese!


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

The craziest one that nearly got my wife, her friend and I kicked out of the resturant was something about savoring what you eat.  That was just so wrong.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> The craziest one that nearly got my wife, her friend and I kicked out of the resturant was something about savoring what you eat.  That was just so wrong.



Good cripe!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 14, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> The craziest one that nearly got my wife, her friend and I kicked out of the resturant was something about savoring what you eat.  That was just so wrong.



You have the wrong priorities man...Muahahaha....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You have the wrong priorities man...Muahahaha....



They should have just made a bed of the table at the restaurant!


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

We had a lot of crazy lunches.  Her friend was one of those that if you got her laughing she couldn't stop.  More than once she had to leave the table at lunch in college to laugh in the parking lot.  The ticket lady wasn't sure what to make of it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> We had a lot of crazy lunches.  Her friend was one of those that if you got her laughing she couldn't stop.  More than once she had to leave the table at lunch in college to laugh in the parking lot.  The ticket lady wasn't sure what to make of it.



I had a friend that whenever he made a series of motions with his head, I'd completely lose it. Let me just say that everyone always had a good time at laughing at my elongated laugh.


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

I remember doing the vetriliquist thing with the howling of a dog.  After about ten minutes of it suddenly she thumped down her fork and yelled "Where is that dog!"  Everyone laughed long and hard at that one.  Especially since it was another five minutes later before she reliezed it was me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I remember doing the vetriliquist thing with the howling of a dog.  After about ten minutes of it suddenly she thumped down her fork and yelled "Where is that dog!"  Everyone laughed long and hard at that one.  Especially since it was another five minutes later before she reliezed it was me.



Thats a good one!


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

Though she got her revenge on me I remember one night where the girls were watching horror movies.  I don't like 'em so I was bored and looking for mischief.  My wife's friend went to answer a phone and crawled under the couch and waited.  She returned and I waited for a few moments before grabbing her ankle.  New Jersy must have heard her!

But then she refused to get up so I was trapped under the couch with no room to move for the remainer of the movie.  




But I would do it again


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Though she got her revenge on me I remember one night where the girls were watching horror movies.  I don't like 'em so I was bored and looking for mischief.  My wife's friend went to answer a phone and crawled under the couch and waited.  She returned and I waited for a few moments before grabbing her ankle.  New Jersy must have heard her!



Brother......thats bad! I imagine several windows cracked when her shrill scream pierced the air.


----------



## Rel (Aug 14, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You have the wrong priorities man...Muahahaha....




Lady_Acoma, I really like where your head is at.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 14, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yes, I am extremely good at being a perv.  You know this of course having talked to me on a messenger for any length of time...Excellent! I make a really Excellent Pervert!




And you know from me telling you that Richard is a big perv too. With art talents to boot!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 14, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm not a very good pervert.




Unicorn men don't make good perverts. They're too innocent for that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 14, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> One person's pervert is another person's answer to boredom.....
> 
> 
> say that reminds me...Has anyone else ever played the game of (cool it you perverts) of opening your chinese fortune cookie and read it out loud and finish it with "...in bed?"
> ...




All the time. Even when there's not anyone else around, the "ritual" still goes on. I guess I've "trained" myself that way after doing it so long....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 14, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> heh...  I remember my mother once asked what my wife and I danced to at the night clubs.  I played "My Neck, My Back" for her.  She never asked again.





ROFLMAO

Someone at work commented about his neck and back and both me and the manager on duty had the same thought: "My Neck, My Back" (by whoever, don't recall the artist) running thru the brain....


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 14, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Unicorn men don't make good perverts. They're too innocent for that.



See? I'm innocent! Lady Acoma, she said I'm innocent! Look, dammit, look!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 15, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> See? I'm innocent! Lady Acoma, she said I'm innocent! Look, dammit, look!



She's dillusional.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 15, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> She's dillusional.



Psst, don't tell her about the real me, ok?


----------



## megamania (Aug 15, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO
> 
> Someone at work commented about his neck and back and both me and the manager on duty had the same thought: "My Neck, My Back" (by whoever, don't recall the artist) running thru the brain....




Khia "Thug Mistress"  I believe.

Sex Ed in song


----------



## megamania (Aug 15, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> See? I'm innocent! Lady Acoma, she said I'm innocent! Look, dammit, look!




typo


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Lady_Acoma, I really like where your head is at.



Oooh.  Nice double entendre there, Rel...


----------



## reveal (Aug 15, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> One person's pervert is another person's answer to boredom.....
> 
> 
> say that reminds me...Has anyone else ever played the game of (cool it you perverts) of opening your chinese fortune cookie and read it out loud and finish it with "...in bed?"
> ...




Best fortune I ever got = "The best love is self love" Finish that up with "...in bed"


----------



## reveal (Aug 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Lady_Acoma, I really like where your head is at.




"...in bed."


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (Aug 15, 2005)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> Note to self: Book trip to Ann Arbor.
> 
> I hate LARP, and I absolutely hate Vampire...so a Vampire LARP pretty much falls down there somewhere between Lawyers and Politicians.....
> 
> Still booking a trip because Vampire LARP chicks can be really HOT.



And insane...don't forget insane...

...trust me on this.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 16, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> She's dillusional.




Not that I said that comment about "innocent unicorn men" applied to him....


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not that I said that comment about "innocent unicorn men" applied to him....



You have not even begun to see how much it does not apply to me!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Khia "Thug Mistress"  I believe.
> 
> Sex Ed in song




You should go back to "old skool" hip-hop.... 

Salt N Pepa: "Let's Talk About Sex" "
Tone Loc: "Wild Thing"
Color Me Badd: "I Wanna Sex You Up", "Push It", "Shoop" and "What A Man"
Ciala: "Goodies"
Bell Biv Devoe: "Do Me"
Divinyls: "I Touch Myself"
Ricky Martin: "She Bangs"
Sir Mix A Lot: "Baby Got Back"
Sheena Easton: "Sugar Walls"
Petey Pablo: "Freak-A-Leak"

I'm sure there's more but I haven't found them on my mp3 list....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Best fortune I ever got = "The best love is self love" Finish that up with "...in bed"




Now we know that reveal loves some "pocket pool".....   


.......in bed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You have not even begun to see how much it does not apply to me!




What I've seen here is proof enough!


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What I've seen here is proof enough!



You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Color Me Badd: "I Wanna Sex You Up", *"Push It", "Shoop" and "What A Man"*




The bold ones are all Salt n' Pepa songs. 

And you forgot the best sexual song of all time: PUT HER IN THE BUCK!


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> The bold ones are all Salt n' Pepa songs.



"What a man" is also En Vogue, I believe.


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> "What a man" is also En Vogue, I believe.




Yep. It was a duet.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Yep. It was a duet.



Cool, I remembered something!


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Cool, I remembered something!




The next question is, who sang "Put her in the Buck"?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> The bold ones are all Salt n' Pepa songs.
> 
> And you forgot the best sexual song of all time: PUT HER IN THE BUCK!




That's what I get for doing that sort of stuff while half asleep and tired from work. Meant to put it with the rest of their stuff.... oops.  

And I haven't heard that one... Guess I'd need to find a copy of it then...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> The next question is, who sang "Put her in the Buck"?




Maybe you should ask Torm, the song wizard know-it-all....


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> The next question is, who sang "Put her in the Buck"?



2 Live Crew?


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> 2 Live Crew?




As Nasty as They Wanto to Be, baby!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> As Nasty as They Wanto to Be, baby!





OOooooo... Man on man action!!! Talk about some pr0n!!!


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> The bold ones are all Salt n' Pepa songs.
> 
> And you forgot the best sexual song of all time: PUT HER IN THE BUCK!





Whitesnake

Slip it in

Spit it Out

Kitten's got Claws

Slip of the Tongue

and that's just off the top of memory.

There are MANY songs on these subjects.  

I don't understand how I know them....  (rolls eyes away and tries to look innocent)


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> As Nasty as They Wanto to Be, baby!





How much for ten bucks?


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> How much for ten bucks?




They love you long time!


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Whitesnake
> 
> Slip it in
> 
> ...




True, but none quite like 2LC.


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> True, but none quite like 2LC.




among the first to be banned throughout florida......


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> OOooooo... Man on man action!!! Talk about some pr0n!!!



 I might have a boyfriend, but man on man action isn't acactly a turn on for me...

I'd rather agree with Acoma and watch girl on girl action. Much more entertaining, especially as there's less gagging. then again, man on girl action isn't too bad, either, especially if you can go from there to girl on girl.

- Kemrain the Perverted.


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

we are reaching a PG-13 rating I think-

Perverted Grandma   anyone over 13


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> we are reaching a PG-13 rating I think-
> 
> Perverted Grandma   anyone over 13



 I wish my grandmother was perverted. I wish I could have dirty conversations with her and such without her dying of embarrassment. I wish my grandmother was cool.

She's nice, but nice doesn't give sex tips.

- Kemrain the Impressionable Youth.


----------



## megamania (Aug 16, 2005)

familiar with the country song-  Unanswered Prayers (something like that)

Its about not getting what you wish for since you recieve better in time


graveyard digger!


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> familiar with the country song-  Unanswered Prayers (something like that)
> 
> Its about not getting what you wish for since you recieve better in time
> 
> ...



 Why do I feel like I *would* be offended if I understood what you meant?

- Kemrain the Confused and Ignorant.


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why do I feel like I *would* be offended if I understood what you meant?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused and Ignorant.




Maybe he means, don't ask for something or you may just get it and that could be bad.

When I was 18, I remember talking to my grandmother (the psychotic one) about her boyfriend. She told me "Just because there's snow on the mountain don't mean there ain't a fire down below."

I wish I had never heard that and it still scars me to this day.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 16, 2005)

Wouldn't bother me. Watching her have sex might, maybe, but I've seen some crazy stuff online, and I'm pretty desensitized.

Old people have sex. Wow. Was I the only one growing up who thought that hir parents having sex would be normal, and wasn't grossed out by the idea?

As long as my grandmother didn't ask me to get nekked for her, or feel me up, or take her teeth out and ask for a big kiss, I'd be pretty cool with it all.

- Kemrain the Thinking About No Teeth Now...


----------



## reveal (Aug 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wouldn't bother me. Watching her have sex might, maybe, but I've seen some crazy stuff online, and I'm pretty desensitized.
> 
> Old people have sex. Wow. Was I the only one growing up who thought that hir parents having sex would be normal, and wasn't grossed out by the idea?
> 
> ...




While I realize that my parents and their parents had sex, it's still not something I would prefer to talk about.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> While I realize that my parents and their parents had sex, it's still not something I would prefer to talk about.



 I've had talks with my mom about how my dad was in bed. She's had better, in case anyone's wondering.  I have a fairly open relationship with some of my family. I only wish I could be that open with all of them.

- Kemrain the Not Very Familial.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 16, 2005)

[off-topic]Ever walk away from a conversation and later return to find that it has morphed into something entirely different?  

I hate when that happens.[/off-topic]


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've had talks with my mom about how my dad was in bed. She's had better, in case anyone's wondering.  I have a fairly open relationship with some of my family. I only wish I could be that open with all of them.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Very Familial.




I don't think I'd want to know about my parents and grandparents sex lives... that'd be just TOO scary!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You ain't seen nothing yet.



I agree, he is being good...


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> She's nice, but nice doesn't give sex tips.



I do. And I know there's two meanings for that, but  I will not specify which I mean. Maybe I even meant both.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I do. And I know there's two meanings for that, but  I will not specify which I mean. Maybe I even meant both.



I pretty positive I know what you meant.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I pretty positive I know what you meant.



Well of course _you_ do.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I do. And I know there's two meanings for that, but  I will not specify which I mean. Maybe I even meant both.



 Could you be convinced to specify, because I'm confused again...

- Kemrain the Confused, See?


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 17, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Could you be convinced to specify, because I'm confused again...
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused, See?




See, there's two ways to read it ...

One is "Sex Tips" as advice, meaning that Ashwyn might be willing to help you improve your game, so to speak.

The other is ... OK.  Let's say you go to a restaraunt, and the waitress is pretty good, all around.  What do you leave on the table?


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 17, 2005)

Ooooh. That makes more se...HAY!

- Kemrain the Getting It, Not *Getting Some*.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ooooh. That makes more se...HAY!
> 
> - Kemrain the Getting It, Not *Getting Some*.



I meant the first one.  Though if someone were to rock my world well enough, I might be inclined to...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I meant the first one.  Though if someone were to rock my world well enough, I might be inclined to...




Someone who is as kinky as your avatar?


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Someone who is as kinky as your avatar?



As kinky, yes. But that that kind of kinky, it's not my thing.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I meant the first one.  Though if someone were to rock my world well enough, I might be inclined to...



 The only thing ever used to pay me for sex was, sex, so, I can't claim to know much about Sex Tips, myself.

- Kemrain the "On Public School Property, No Less."


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The only thing ever used to pay me for sex was, sex, so, I can't claim to know much about Sex Tips, myself.
> 
> - Kemrain the "On Public School Property, No Less."



That's all i've paid with also. I've been told that's enough.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That's all i've paid with also. I've been told that's enough.




I guess free sex is better than no sex at all...


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess free sex is better than no sex at all...



Are you forgetting that I am currently holding a whip?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Are you forgetting that I am currently holding a whip?




I don't know about you but your bear is.... unless it's your partner....


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't know about you but your bear is.... unless it's your partner....



That's me!


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Someone who is as kinky as your avatar?



What he's not telling you, is that's actualy him in a bear suit in that avatar.


----------



## megamania (Aug 17, 2005)

Reading last page about grandparents reminds me of a game (DnD).  A player was playing a 1/2 Orc.  We needed help from a LG cleric whom hated all orcs and felt his character was inferior.  He was aware of a reading thoughts spell that was there for the cleric to know if the party was good or bad.  The player insisted on recalling a moment he walked in on his naked orcish grandmother as he was drying off from bathing.

SO WRONG but well role played and very much in character.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 17, 2005)

That is SO wrong but SO me!  I must arrange that somehow!


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

*ENworld is a Hell of a Drug ....*







"This looks like my kind of party ...."​


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 17, 2005)

The Thayan Menace said:
			
		

> <snipped for space and not wanting to see the pic again!>





Ok. ENOUGH about you and your lover, Rick James!   I don't know what you have for the guy but seeing his pic in every post you've made in the last 24 is annoying as hell!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What he's not telling you, is that's actualy him in a bear suit in that avatar.





I wouldn't be surprised.... unless he came out of the closet and said he was the purple teletubby.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Reading last page about grandparents reminds me of a game (DnD).  A player was playing a 1/2 Orc.  We needed help from a LG cleric whom hated all orcs and felt his character was inferior.  He was aware of a reading thoughts spell that was there for the cleric to know if the party was good or bad.  The player insisted on recalling a moment he walked in on his naked orcish grandmother as he was drying off from bathing.
> 
> SO WRONG but well role played and very much in character.




No more wrong than our entire LG party taking a communal bath a couple of times... Didn't matter it was a mixed-gender party.   All were "hawt" and so the blatant nudity that added to it didn't bother them....


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> unless he came out of the closet and said he was the purple teletubby.



That's just hurtful.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That's just hurtful.




Then don't come out and admit something as scary as that... the Kinky Bear is one thing.... satanic teletubbies another....


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then don't come out and admit something as scary as that... the Kinky Bear is one thing.... satanic teletubbies another....



I would never say anything that wasn't true, so no need to worry about that. I am a naughty teddy bear, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then don't come out and admit something as scary as that... the Kinky Bear is one thing.... satanic teletubbies another....




Teletubbies love each other very much.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Teletubbies love each other very much.



I don't know why, but that comment really scares me.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. ENOUGH about you and your lover, Rick James! I don't know what you have for the guy but seeing his pic in every post you've made in the last 24 is annoying as hell!








"Calm down. Would you like a sedative?​


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but that comment really scares me.




I have two young kids so I see the show now and again.

That comment appears in every episode - usually with them in a group hug.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 17, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I have two young kids so I see the show now and again.
> 
> That comment appears in every episode - usually with them in a group hug.



Group Love!  Anyone not as kinky as the rest of us should run now!  The rest of us will sit down and watch the sick p0rn...


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 18, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Group Love!  Anyone not as kinky as the rest of us should run now!  The rest of us will sit down and watch the sick p0rn...



 What sort of sick pr0n?

A friend of mine sent me a fettish knowledge test the other day, and I scored higher than 95% of the testers in the 'really perverse knowledge' section.

H scored higher than me, though. I *SO* corrupted him...

- Kemrain the Darkside Devotee.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What sort of sick pr0n?
> 
> A friend of mine sent me a fettish knowledge test the other day, and I scored higher than 95% of the testers in the 'really perverse knowledge' section.
> 
> ...



I wanna take that test!


----------



## reveal (Aug 18, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I wanna take that test!




Me three!


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 18, 2005)

Think it's safe to link to on EN World?

- Kemrain the Conserned.


----------



## reveal (Aug 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Think it's safe to link to on EN World?
> 
> - Kemrain the Conserned.




Probably not. 

PM me...


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Probably not.
> 
> PM me...



 I'm not a community supporter. I'd love to be, but I refuse to use Paypal. If I could find another way, I'd love to.

Y'on MSN right now?

- Kemrain the H8R of Paypal.


----------



## reveal (Aug 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not a community supporter. I'd love to be, but I refuse to use Paypal. If I could find another way, I'd love to.
> 
> Y'on MSN right now?
> 
> - Kemrain the H8R of Paypal.




Yup. tony_law_74 [at] hotmail [dot] com

EDIT: And you can purchase a supporter account without using PayPal. You can buy one through RPGNow and input a credit card.

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=669&


----------



## reveal (Aug 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What sort of sick pr0n?
> 
> A friend of mine sent me a fettish knowledge test the other day, and I scored higher than 95% of the testers in the 'really perverse knowledge' section.
> 
> ...



*
You scored 72% for basic knowledge, 83% for advanced knowledge, 40% for perverted knowledge and 37% for obscure knowledge*


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> *
> You scored 72% for basic knowledge, 83% for advanced knowledge, 40% for perverted knowledge and 37% for obscure knowledge*



 Not bad, but what were your comparative %'s?

BTW. I'm a community supporter now! Thanks, reveal!

- Kemrain the Community Supporter.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 19, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I would never say anything that wasn't true, so no need to worry about that. I am a naughty teddy bear, nothing more, nothing less.




Good. We kill teletubbies on sight. Like the one the Klingons beat to death at Dragoncon a few years ago in the middle of the food court. It wasn't a pretty sight!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 19, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Group Love!  Anyone not as kinky as the rest of us should run now!  The rest of us will sit down and watch the sick p0rn...





Oooo...pr0n..... [/Homer Simpson]


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> BTW. I'm a community supporter now! Thanks, reveal!
> 
> - Kemrain the Community Supporter.




Kewl! You have officially joined the Collective!   

Now if you can fit "Kemrain the Ambiguous" in the CT space....


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kewl! You have officially joined the Collective!
> 
> Now if you can fit "Kemrain the Ambiguous" in the CT space....



 I figured I'd go with "THAT Ambiguous!?"

- Kemrain the.. You Get the Idea.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I figured I'd go with "THAT Ambiguous!?"
> 
> - Kemrain the.. You Get the Idea.




Kewl! That works!   

And appropriate.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I figured I'd go with "THAT Ambiguous!?"
> 
> - Kemrain the.. You Get the Idea.



So what are you waiting for you slacker?  Get with the posting it up there already!


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> So what are you waiting for you slacker?  Get with the posting it up there already!



 Um... 

How?

- Kemrain the Ignorant.


----------



## Azul (Aug 19, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Try gaming with 'serious midwestern hunters' (aka Rednecks).  Just because THEY had a collection of pen*s bones from various animals they'd killed & eaten didn't meant their CHARACTERS had to too.
> 
> "Hey, do lizardmen have a D***bone?"
> 
> ...





Suddenly, I'm really relieved that none of my players are either hunters or rednecks.  The entire d***bone gag pretty much was limited to various players miming it "in action" with a Looney Tunes-esque "doing!" sound.

The really perverse stuff was reserved for our Mechwarrior games... and I really wish I was joking.  One of our gamesmasters was fond of setting his games on really decadent periphery worlds.  Add a group of young and horny players and well, lets just say some PCs spent way more skill points on debauchery related skills than they ever did on 'Mech stuff.  "Ok, your lance of Mechs were triumphant in battle and the local ruler throws a Roman-style *rgy in your honour!" (followed by a three hour session of political intregue during said *rgy)...

Funny how such warped sessions no longer occur now that we're old fuddy-duddies with kids, cars and jobs.  Now we see stuff like PCs developping long-term relationships and marrying in our games...  well, between the scenes of heroism and carnage.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um...
> 
> How?
> 
> - Kemrain the Ignorant.



Go to your user control panel and edit your profile, just a little bit down it will say edit your custom name thingy, I think it is the second thing you can change...write it in there.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

Yaaay!

- Kemrain the THAT Ambiguous!


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yaaay!
> 
> - Kemrain the THAT Ambiguous!



I like it. It's very


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

"_We like the moon 
coz it is close to us 
we like the moooon! 
but not as much as a spoon 
cuz that's more use for eating soup 
and a fork isn't very useful for that 
unless it has got many vegetables 
and then you might be better off with a 
chop-stick 
unlike the moon 
it is up in the sky 
it's up there very high 
but not as high as maybe 
dirigibles or zeppelins 
or lightbulbs 
and maybe clouds and puffins also I think 
maybe they go quite high too 
maybe not as high as the moon 
coz the moon is very high 
we like the moon 
the moon is very useful for everyone 
everybody likes the moon because it lights up the sky at night 
and its lovely and it makes the tide go and we like it 
but not as much as cheese 
we really like cheese 
we like zeppelins 
we really like them and we like kelp and we like moose and we like deer and we like marmots and we like all the fluffy animals 
we really like the moon_"

- Kemrain the Spongemonkey


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I like it. It's very



 Why thank you. Now JDiv doesn't need to bother with his schtick. I can just point at the user title.

Look at it.

*LOOK AT IT*!!

- Kemrain the Happy.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, back on topic please....

There needs to be more discussion about where to put handles on strippers....or something.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Ok, back on topic please....
> 
> There needs to be more discussion about where to put handles on strippers....or something.



 Strippers need handles?

I would suggest around the pelvic region. More strong bone to support the screws.

- Kemrain the Entendre


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Look at it.
> 
> *LOOK AT IT*!!



I've heard that before, somewhere...


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

Speaking of handles, I have a pair. My keychain is a pair of Farberware pot handles attached to a locking carabiener. I have nunchaku for a keychain. And I attatch them to my belt with another carabiener. I wish I knew how to spell carabiener. I love my keychain. I've lost my keys once since highschool, and that's because I temporarily lost my pants.

- Kemrain the Silly Due to Spongemonkey Infusion.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I've heard that before, somewhere...



 Aaw, and here I thought my psychotic rambling was origional...

- Kemrain the "Aaaaww.."


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aaw, and here I thought my psychotic rambling was origional...
> 
> - Kemrain the "Aaaaww.."



People say weird stuff to me. Don't feel bad. Everything gets said sooner or later, and we are pretty late in the game.



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've lost my keys once since highschool, and that's because I temporarily lost my pants.



That's got to be an interesting story.

-Ashwyn the Intrigued


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Silly Due to Spongemonkey Infusion.




I love the spongemonkeys.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> People say weird stuff to me. Don't feel bad. Everything gets said sooner or later, and we are pretty late in the game.
> 
> 
> That's got to be an interesting story.
> ...



 Not really. They got pushed under my boyfriend's dresser. I went without for a few hours, but naked time in his basement isn't unusual.

- Kemrain the NAKED! But not Right Now.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I love the spongemonkeys.



_We love the subs!
Cos they are good to us!
The Quiznos subs! 
They are tasty, they are crunchy, they are warm because they toast them. 
They got a pepper bar!_

- Kemrain the Sellout Spongemonkey.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not really. They got pushed under my boyfriend's dresser. I went without for a few hours, but naked time in his basement isn't unusual.
> 
> - Kemrain the NAKED! But not Right Now.



That's kind of interesting.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why thank you. Now JDiv doesn't need to bother with his schtick. I can just point at the user title.
> 
> Look at it.
> 
> ...




I wonder if he'll take his firing well or not...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not really. They got pushed under my boyfriend's dresser. I went without for a few hours, but naked time in his basement isn't unusual.
> 
> - Kemrain the NAKED! But not Right Now.




Sounds kinky....


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 20, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds kinky....



Well all except for the boyfriend part is sounds like fun to me...and perfectly natural behavior.


----------

